# Richard Bewes?



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 19, 2008)

Anyone know Richard Bewes' eschatological orientation in his book, _The Lamb Wins_ (Christian Focus)? Thanks!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 19, 2008)

I have tried to have a look into this, and without reading the book I really can't tell. I suspect very strongly it is amil because that is the general position of the Anglicans he is aligned with. But I can't be sure!


----------

